# GTO spare tire



## mpingris (Aug 14, 2018)

Hi GTO owners. 

Just need thoughts about the spare tire from modernspare, I just got my GTO but I was surprised that the first owner didn't include. 
I hope that some of you own the same spare and I would appreciate your inputs. I'm also open to other alternative doughnut spares but to be honest I'm impressed with the looks and build of this.


----------

